# Une énigme de mon petit frère assez difficile...



## kitetrip (5 Août 2004)

Donc voilà, une énigme qui m'a bien fait sécher :

 "Avant ou Après 


 Mon développement peut vous sembler illogique puisque chez moi : 

 L'accouchement arrive avant la grossesse; 

 l'adolescence avant l'enfance; 

 la course avant la marche; 

 l'écriture avant la lecture; 

 les devoirs avant les leçons; 

 et même la mort avant la vie. 

 Mais ma constitution a une logique et la précède même. 

 Qui suis-je ? "

 Bon, un coup de boule au premier qui trouve :casse:


----------



## pixelemon (5 Août 2004)

kernel panic (dans ma tête)  :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Trop facile ! 
Je laisse plancher ceux qui ne la connaisse pas.


----------



## Cillian (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile !
> Je laisse plancher ceux qui ne la connaisse pas.



Nan! faut mettre ceux qui connaissent pas avant ceux qui planchent.


----------



## Yip (5 Août 2004)

Je dirais l'alphabet.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## molgow (5 Août 2004)

Je pense que Yip a bon! Et pour être même plus précis, je propose l'_ordre lexicographique_.


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Ben moi je réponds le dictionnaire alors ! (ils avaient presque trouvé ...)


----------



## kitetrip (6 Août 2004)

Exact 

 Coups de boule pour tout le monde


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

euh, moi aussi j'avais trouvé, mais je voulais pas le dire


----------



## duracel (6 Août 2004)

Je n'avais pas trouvé, mais j'ose le dire


----------



## guytantakul (6 Août 2004)

Moi je la connaisssais depuis longtemps...


----------



## fleurette (6 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Donc voilà, une énigme qui m'a bien fait sécher :
> 
> "Avant ou Après
> 
> ...


je suis le futur (ou l'avenir)


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Fleurette faudrait suivre ...  
Relis tout le sujet, et tu verras que la réponse a déjà été donnée, et que la tienne ... est mauvaise !


----------



## Tiobiloute (6 Août 2004)

dans le meme genre : je marche à 4 pattes le matin, 2 dans la journée et 3 le soir ........... qui suis-je ??


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

Ohhhhhh 
BonPat t'es revenu ? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

Quoi ?
c'est pas BonPat la réponse ?







Alors ton pire cauchemar ?


----------



## iTof (7 Août 2004)

c'est la vie : enfance, vie d'adulte puis la vieillesse   Vous connaissez celle d'Einstein ?
pô trouvé   http://perso.club-internet.fr/vadeker/enigmes/einstein.html


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est la vie : enfance, vie d'adulte puis la vieillesse   Vous connaissez celle d'Einstein ?
> pô trouvé   http://perso.club-internet.fr/vadeker/enigmes/einstein.html



Yipiee!! j'ai trouvé!!

Il m'a fallu environ 30 min sans compter le temps de préparer des petits bouts de papier pour la résolution 

Si tu veux la réponse, envoie moi un message privé, mais je ne vais pas la diffuser ici.


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

je l'avais fait y'a un moment aussi cette devinette d'einstein, c'est marrant


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

ton frere boit?
il est suivit par un psy????


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Yipiee!! j'ai trouvé!!
> 
> Il m'a fallu environ 30 min sans compter le temps de préparer des petits bouts de papier pour la résolution
> 
> Si tu veux la réponse, envoie moi un message privé, mais je ne vais pas la diffuser ici.


 J'ai utilisé des bouts de papiers aussi, c'est tout de même plus facile.
Par contre, je pense que les 2 % en 1945 sont passés à au moins 20 si ce n'est plus maintenant.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

98 % ne pourraient pas répondre, il se la pète une peu, quand-même, je trouve le père enstein...
Enfin, relativisons... Peut-être ne fréquentait-il que des crétins, ce gars-là.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

Pareil que dark, c'est quand même pas si difficile, merde faut pas déconner !


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Les filles, vous oubliez qu'a son epoque, peu de gens avait plus que le certificats d'etudes, et encore quand ils l'avaient. D'autres parts les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de vote, assez peu travaillaient, donc imaginez l'accès a la culture qu'elles avaient.... Et puis les moyens de cultures se sont develloppé depuis : télévision, radio, internet. Le niveau culturel general a progressé

Donc remis dans le  contexte de l'epoque 2% ca doit pas etre loin de la verité


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

Le truc qui cloche un peu dans ton raisonnement Bassmann, c'est que ce test n'utilise que des notions de logique et de raisonnement à la portée de tous.

Je pense que le coup des 98% est plutôt là pour effrayer et décourager les personnes.


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé des bouts de papiers aussi, c'est tout de même plus facile.



Sans aucune aide matériel (papier, crayon, ...), il faut être sacrément balaise pour le résoudre


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le truc qui cloche un peu dans ton raisonnement Bassmann, c'est que ce test n'utilise que des notions de logique et de raisonnement à la portée de tous.
> 
> Je pense que le coup des 98% est plutôt là pour effrayer et décourager les personnes.



Pas si sur Molg', pour ce genre d'enigme y'a un facon de raisonner et une logique qui entre en jeu, et on a pas tous la meme facon de raisonner ni la meme logique.


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

Peut-être...

J'ai malgré tout le sentiment que la réussite à ce test passe pour une grande partie par la persévérance et la motivation.


----------



## gotan (7 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être...
> 
> J'ai malgré tout le sentiment que la réussite à ce test passe pour une grande partie par la persévérance et la motivation.


cela auquel il faut quand même ajouter untantinet d'esprit de synthèse...
maintenant c'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas si compliquée que ca.


----------



## gotan (7 Août 2004)

allez une petite : 

vous disposez d'une balance à l'ancienne (vous savez celles avec deux plateaux sur lequels on mets des poids), la balance uniquement, pas les poids.

vous avez devant vous 12 boules parfaitement identiques si ce n'est que l'une d'entre elle est soit plus lourde soit plus légère que les autres.

En effectuant trois pesées vous devez ET découvrir quelle est cette boule ET definir si elle est plus lourde ou plus légère.

Voila c'est tout envoyez moi vos réponses par MP pour savoir si...


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Août 2004)

Sinon j'en ai une pas mal : 
mon premier est bavard,
mon second est un oiseau,
mon troisième est au café,
mon tout est une patisserie.
Pour les connaisseurs c'est l'énigme de Victor Hugo


----------



## yoffy (8 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le truc qui cloche un peu dans ton raisonnement Bassmann, c'est que ce test n'utilise que des notions de logique et de raisonnement à la portée de tous.
> Je pense que le coup des 98% est plutôt là pour effrayer et décourager les personnes.


Effectivement,il faut remplir un tableau,rien d'original a notre époque.
La partie intélligence arrive quand il faut imaginer l'hypothèse de la maison verte a gauche "et"
voisine de la maison blanche pour que cela colle.  
Alors après cela déménage.


----------



## Anonyme. (8 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> c'est pas BonPat la réponse ?
> 
> 
> ...



mouhahahahah


----------



## Anonyme. (8 Août 2004)

On va vous faciliter la tache les noobs :

des énigmes ! 

les énigmes du fils, le retour (à propos si t'as des nouvelles de papa  ) 

Encore des énigmes 

Ca vous évitera de reposter les mêmes


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'en ai une pas mal :
> mon premier est bavard,
> mon second est un oiseau,
> mon troisième est au café,
> ...



C'est pas une enigme, c'est une vanne


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> allez une petite :
> vous disposez d'une balance à l'ancienne (vous savez celles avec deux plateaux sur lequels on mets des poids), la balance uniquement, pas les poids.
> vous avez devant vous 12 boules parfaitement identiques si ce n'est que l'une d'entre elle est soit plus lourde soit plus légère que les autres.
> En effectuant trois pesées vous devez ET découvrir quelle est cette boule ET definir si elle est plus lourde ou plus légère.



Allez, un peu d'aide, il faut commencer par peser 2 paquets de 4 boules


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une enigme, c'est une vanne



J'ai pas tout compris là   :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout compris là   :mouais:



Ben c'est pour rigoler, quoi, une vanne, une blague, faut pas être sorti de saint-cyr pour trouver la réponse 

... euh, ôte-moi d'un doute, tu connais la soluce ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Août 2004)

Oué je connais la soluce : la bavaroise au café


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2004)

Allez une énigme : barbarella a intégré le corps de l'un d'entre vous : qui saura la retrouver ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

c'est qui barbarella ??


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Une qui ressemble un peu à Pravda la survireuse (de look, uniquement de look)


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Barbarella, c'était Jane Fonda, si je me rapelle bien.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

mais non elle est pas blonde?????
j'ai vu un film avec elle


----------



## gotan (8 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un peu d'aide, il faut commencer par peser 2 paquets de 4 boules


en voila un qui connait... il t'a fallu combien de temps pour la résoudre?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> en voila un qui connait... il t'a fallu combien de temps pour la résoudre?



Je la connaissais depuis longtemps, mais si je me souviens bien, une bonne heure avec un pote (si c'est pas deux, des heures, hein, pas des potes)


----------



## gotan (11 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je la connaissais depuis longtemps, mais si je me souviens bien, une bonne heure avec un pote (si c'est pas deux, des heures, hein, pas des potes)


moi une petite journée (ben oui ) par contre pour les autres cela semble trop *DUR : *personne n'a emis la moindre proposition ! !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais fait y'a un moment aussi cette devinette d'einstein, c'est marrant


 moi j'ai la flemme là, alors dites moi : "Qui a le poisson ? "


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella, c'était Jane Fonda, si je me rapelle bien.


 BB à la base


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> moi une petite journée (ben oui ) par contre pour les autres cela semble trop *DUR : *personne n'a emis la moindre proposition ! !



J'ai réfléchi un petit moment, puis ai abandonné... 

Malgré l'indice de guytantakul je suis pas sûr de voir comment être sûr de pouvoir trouver en 3 pesée!


----------



## gotan (21 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réfléchi un petit moment, puis ai abandonné...
> 
> Malgré l'indice de guytantakul je suis pas sûr de voir comment être sûr de pouvoir trouver en 3 pesée!


bon : premiere pesée : deux fois qautre boules... deux possibilités: soit la balance est en équilibre (le cas le plus facile à résoudre) soit elle penche (dans ce cas là faites marquez vos boules pour reconnaitre celles du plateau montant du plateau descendant et les quatres dernières qui seront donc les neutres de référence)


----------



## gotan (21 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réfléchi un petit moment, puis ai abandonné...
> 
> Malgré l'indice de guytantakul je suis pas sûr de voir comment être sûr de pouvoir trouver en 3 pesée!


sûr d'etre sûr que tu n'est pas sûr de voir comment être sûr (comme un citron?) ?


----------

